# 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009



## noworkteam (8. September 2008)

Damit der kommende Sommer auch richtig schön werden kann, damit jene, welche am ersten Termin mitwollten, aber keine Zeit haben, damit die, welche keinen Platz bei der ersten Tour ergattern könnten, hier ist die zweite und letzte 2Tages-Tiefseetour, welche wir in 2009 organisieren werden.

Leng und Co Reloaded |supergri

Der Kutter ist reserviert, einige Plätze schon vergeben....

genauere Informationen folgen die Tage..

Eckdaten: 
- 2 Tage unterwegs
- 9 Angler
- Angeln bis der Krampf kommt (bzw. Akku der E-Rolle ausgelutscht ist)
- 1 Tag Tiefsee
- 1 Tag Kabeljau / Köhler / 
- Kosten zwischen ca. 330 €
- - keine Vorabüberweisung von Angler´s Kohle ins Ausland, bleibt also alles in unserer Hand,..

Teilnehmerliste:

1. Noworkteam
2. Benni
3. Stefan Witteborg
4. Stefan Witteborg´s Kollege
5. Gerihecht
6. Bender
7. Bootsmann HH (reserviert)
8. Schwedenfahrer (reserviert)
9. 


_*Gruß*_


_*Noworkteam*_


----------



## BSZocher (8. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 9.8.-10.8.2009*

Moin!
Auch hier:
Da ich ja im September gut fangen werde, bei schönstem Wetter, mit ner tollen Truppe bitte ich um Reservierung eines Platzes für meinereiner.


----------



## noworkteam (8. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 9.8.-10.8.2009*

*Der erste Zuschlag geht an BSZocher ..*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!!

Gruß


Noworkteam


----------



## Sputnik4711 (9. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 9.8.-10.8.2009*

und hier gebe ich auch gleich mit Gas, bitte 2 Plätze für mich !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Das wäre doch gelacht   #6


----------



## noworkteam (9. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 9.8.-10.8.2009*

Eingetragen und zwei Plätze für Euch reserviert.

Gruß


Noworkteam


----------



## BSZocher (9. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 9.8.-10.8.2009*

Meennnöööööö!!!!! Neee nicht wirklich so ein Scheibenklei....
Zu dem Termin sind in NRW Schulferien...........und ich bin zwar auch in DK zu der Zeit.......aber mit Familie.......
Somit wird das hier für mich leider nix......

Sorry für den Schnellschuß........


----------



## noworkteam (9. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 9.8.-10.8.2009*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Meennnöööööö!!!!! Neee nicht wirklich so ein Scheibenklei....
> Zu dem Termin sind in NRW Schulferien...........und ich bin zwar auch in DK zu der Zeit.......aber mit Familie.......
> Somit wird das hier für mich leider nix......
> 
> Sorry für den Schnellschuß........


 

OKi Doki.....

dann bist Du wieder raus.....schade gell..


gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## BSZocher (9. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 9.8.-10.8.2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> O.....schade gell..



Angeltechnisch: JA
jedoch gleicht das der Familienurlaub wieder aus. :m


----------



## noworkteam (14. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 9.8.-10.8.2009*

Nachdem unsere erste 2Tages-Tiefsee-Tour nun ausgebucht ist,..,hier sind noch Plätze frei..
Gruß


Noworkteam


----------



## gerihecht (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 9.8.-10.8.2009*

Hallo aus Hamburg ja klar würden wir uns  2auch für August anmelden .In kurzen Hosen und Shirt an Bord zu stehen,ist bestimmt super.Ja wir sehen uns  hoffentlich morgen in Dänemark.:vik: Hoffentlich bei nicht zu heftigen Wind.Gruß Gerhard.


----------



## noworkteam (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 9.8.-10.8.2009*



gerihecht schrieb:


> Hallo aus Hamburg ja klar würden wir uns 2auch für August anmelden .In kurzen Hosen und Shirt an Bord zu stehen,ist bestimmt super.Ja wir sehen uns hoffentlich morgen in Dänemark.:vik: Hoffentlich bei nicht zu heftigen Wind.Gruß Gerhard.


 
Eure Plätze sind reserviert,...werde ich heute abend aktualisieren..

gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## inrisse (24. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 9.8.-10.8.2009*

Hallo sind noch Plätze frei ?

  Gruß Ingolf


----------



## noworkteam (26. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 9.8.-10.8.2009*



inrisse schrieb:


> Hallo sind noch Plätze frei ?
> 
> Gruß Ingolf


 

Hallo Ingolf,

Ich muss mich erstmal erholen, dann werde ich die Teilnehmerlisten aktualisieren....

Danke für Dein Verständnis 

Gruß


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 9.8.-10.8.2009*

Falls noch eine Chance besteht: Dabei#h


----------



## noworkteam (26. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 9.8.-10.8.2009*



nemles schrieb:


> Falls noch eine Chance besteht: Dabei#h


 

Ich werde die Reservierungen nach Eingang listen, die weiteren Bewerber erhalten eine Einladung für die Nachrückliste..ok??

Gruß


----------



## nemles (26. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 9.8.-10.8.2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Ich werde die Reservierungen nach Eingang listen, die weiteren Bewerber erhalten eine Einladung für die Nachrückliste..ok??
> 
> Gruß



okey, geht klar#6


----------



## zanderman111 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 9.8.-10.8.2009*

Moinsens,
dann trag mich bitte ein... Muss ich mir noch mal geben.....:q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 9.8.-10.8.2009*

...WICHTIGE MITTEILUNG...
...TERMINÄNDERUNG...
...03.08. und 04.08....


----------



## gerihecht (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 9.8.-10.8.2009*

Hallo Stefan der neue Termin ist auch in Ordnung wir sind dann mit Christian dabei. Einen guten Rutsch und ein gutes und Fischreiches Neues Jahr Gerhard und Christian.


----------



## Bootsmann HH (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 9.8.-10.8.2009*

Moin Moin... 
und Gutes Neues aus Hamburg...

Was freue ich mich auf die geplante Tour! Bis August 09 ist es aber noch soooo lange hin. Haben wir nicht auch eine Tour im Juni 09? Gibt es da einen Beitrag zu?

However - freue mich auf tolle Tage, schoenes Fischen und auf Euch!!!

Bis bald

Bootsmann HH


----------



## noworkteam (9. April 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 9.8.-10.8.2009*

Mal hoch schieb den Höhepunkt des Jahres:

Alles in kurzer Hose und Sandalen #6

Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## nemles (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 9.8.-10.8.2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...WICHTIGE MITTEILUNG...
> ...TERMINÄNDERUNG...
> ...03.08. und 04.08....



Ups, jetzt erst gelesen. Bei dem Termin bin ich raus:r

Schade

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## zanderman111 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Menno, da bin ich dann im Urlaub und kann nicht#q#c


----------



## noworkteam (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

News:

Teilnehmerliste und Anzahl der Mitfahrer wurde überarbeitet...

gruss


----------



## noworkteam (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> News:
> 
> Teilnehmerliste und Anzahl der Mitfahrer wurde überarbeitet...
> 
> gruss


 
und wenn die drei letzten Plätze zusagen ist die Tour wieder fast voll 

dabei wären :

Teilnehmerliste:

1. Noworkteam
2. Benni
3. Stefan Witteborg
4. Stefan Witteborg´s Kollege
5. Gerihecht
6. Bender
7.Schwedenfahrer (reserviert)
8. Livio (reserviert)
9. 

Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

...im Moment sind 2 Plätze noch frei...
...also wer noch Intresse hat an einer fischreichen Tour...
...Meldung machen...


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Hy Stefan, kann wie auf unserem Dampfer (Bodil) bereits angekündigt nicht mitfahren.

Bin zu der Zeit noch mit Boot in Schweden (Västervik) an der Schärenküste mit Fam. vom 18.07--08.08 im Urlaub.

Tut mir wirklich leid.:c

Bin aber auf den nächsten Touren (wenn geplant) wieder dabei.

C-D


----------



## noworkteam (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

aktuelle Teilnehmerliste:

1. Noworkteam
2. Benni
3. Stefan Witteborg
4. Stefan Witteborg´s Kollege
5. Gerihecht
6. Bender
7. Livio 
8. Sputnik (Reserviert)
9. 

Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

...ein Platz ist noch frei...
...also wer will noch mit auf Großfischfang...???


----------



## noworkteam (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

aktuelle Teilnehmerliste:

1. Noworkteam
2. Benni
3. Stefan Witteborg
4. Stefan Witteborg´s Kollege
5. Gerihecht
6. Bender
7. Livio 
8. Sputnik (Reserviert)
9. 

Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Wenn wir auf 9 Leute begrenzen kostet das pro Nase 366 Euro!

Oder doch lieber mit 10 Leuten, sagt mal was....


----------



## Sputnik4711 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Also mir ist beides Recht, ich füge mich der Mehrheit |kopfkrat

Aber es ist halt auch eine Geldfrage, für den einen oder anderen !


----------



## noworkteam (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

aktuelle Teilnehmerliste:

1. Noworkteam
2. Benni
3. Stefan Witteborg
4. Stefan Witteborg´s Kollege
5. Gerihecht
6. Bender
7. Livio 
8. Sputnik 
9. 

Gruß 

PS 9 oder 10 ist mir egal...


----------



## gerihecht (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Moin aus Hamburg
Wenn wir uns bei den Bleien auf alle auf eine Gewichtsvorgabe einigen würde es auch mit 10 Mann passen.Ich glaube das Bleie von 500g;750g und 1000g ausreichen. Für uns sind aber auch 9 Mann ok.Ich will an Bord!!!!! #h


----------



## noworkteam (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

aktuelle Teilnehmerliste:

1. Noworkteam
2. Benni
3. Stefan Witteborg
4. Stefan Witteborg´s Kollege
5. Gerihecht
6. Bender
7. Livio 
8. Sputnik 
9. zanderman111
10.


----------



## zanderman111 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Also, ich bin eher der "Notnagel". Ich komme am 1.8. gerade aus DK wieder. Alles ganz schön stressig. Wenn sich ein anderer findet, würde ich verzichten. Wenn sich keiner findet, bin ich dabei. Aber einer von euch muss mich in NMS einladen und mit hoch nehmen. Meine Familie braucht nämlich das Auto.#c So, bin mal gespannt.......

Gruß Kay #h


----------



## Sputnik4711 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

wo liegt NMS ?? |kopfkrat  Hört sich ja an wie eine Krankheit  |kopfkrat


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Neumünster


----------



## zanderman111 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Menno, NMS=Neumünster. Liegt in Schleswig-Holstein und jeder kommt dort vorbei wenn er nach DK fährt, weil direkt an der A7


----------



## Sputnik4711 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Ich denke mal, da fahren ja alle vorbei, ich hätte 1 Platz noch frei, und Platz genug für Angelgerösel !!!

Mal abwarten was die anderen schreiben, wer noch Platz hätte !!!|kopfkrat


----------



## zanderman111 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

#6das ist ja schon mal was.. Noch ist ja ein wenig Zeit


----------



## Livio (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Wenn wir auf 9 Leute begrenzen kostet das pro Nase 366 Euro!
> 
> Oder doch lieber mit 10 Leuten, sagt mal was....


 
Mahlzeit zusammen,

ob 9 oder 10 ist mir wurscht, wichtig ist nur das Stefan/Jan wie vorgeschlagen die Gewichte für alle Mitfahrer gegen einen entsprechenden Obolus fertig machen da meine Werkstatt jetzt Betriebsurlaub macht.

Wenn wir nächstes Jahr wieder fahren kann ich vorschlagen das ich dann für den Kahn die 750 gr. Gewichte für uns alle machen lasse. Benötige nur eine entsprechende Vorlaufzeit.


----------



## noworkteam (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Schönes Wochenende wünscht ( ich könnte auch schon morgen wieder :vik...


----------



## BSZocher (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Schönes Wochenende wünscht ( ich könnte auch schon morgen wieder :vik...



Gleichfalls!!

Jungs ich wünsch euch richtig dicke Fische...
Ich wär ja selbst gern dabei, aber ich fahre an dem Sonntag nach DK |kopfkrat



mit Familie und Boot.....und kann dann nicht Sonntag abends direktamente wieder abzuppeln für fast 3 Tage.

Leider 

Bis die Tage|wavey:


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Wünsch Euch auch ein schönes We.:vik::vik:

@: Jan du Sprichst mir aus der SEELE.......ich könnt auch wieder..und zwar sofort.

Ich glaub ich bin Süchtig........Oh man.|uhoh:

@:Arne wünsche Dir einen schönen Urlaub.#6

Aloha Claus


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

*...ein Platz ist noch frei...*


----------



## gerihecht (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Hallo Männers 
Es geht bald los!!!!! Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten.:vik:                  Gruß Gerd.|wavey:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

*2 freie Plätze haben wir noch zu besetzen!*


----------



## Sputnik4711 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Hallo Stefan,
wie sieht es aus, bringt Ihr genügend Bleie mit, oder hat das mit dem Bleie gießen nicht geklappt ??
Wollte es auch mal probieren, aber ich finde nirgends eine Gußform um die 800 g, habe das auch noch nie gemacht, habe aber im Internet schon recht günstige Bleiangebote gefunden, mir fehlt aber nur die Form !!!! #c


----------



## snofla (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

hi Ralf

versuchs mal bei  Michael Gerold

dann bei den Meeresbleien die Art.-Nr. 0048 nehmen,sind zwar 50 gr mehr als du haben willst aber ich denke das ist OK #h


----------



## Sputnik4711 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Hi,

Danke Snofla, hae ich soeben bestellt, werde das mal testen, habe zwar keine große Ahnung vom Blei gießen, wird aber schon passen.
Hast Du Ahnung davon, kann ich dazu Hartblei verwenden, würde mir dann nämlich das hier http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330344230681
bei Ebay kaufen, ich denke mal das wäre dann günstiger zu versenken wie die teuren Pilker !!!

Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

...wie vereinbart kümmern Jan und ich uns um die Bleie...


----------



## Papi1 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Habe ich richtig gelesen montag und dienstag
wenn ja schick mir bitte par infos bin ich sehr interesiert
Gruß


----------



## noworkteam (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Moin Papi,

Du hast eine PN #h

gruß


----------



## snofla (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Hi Ralf

wenn du ne Dachdecker in der Nähe hast frag ihn nach resten von Teerpappe und versuchs erstmal damit ist zum austesten gut genug,(benutz ich immer noch) und für Bleie reicht es allemal

Schweisserhandschuhe ne kleine Schraubzwinge(zum zusammendrücken der beiden backen der >Form) sowie ne topf zum erhitzen des Bleies und nen kleinen Gaskocher solltest du auch haben,achja auch noch ne Kelle zum einfüllen in die Form....ne paar mtr Schweissdraht (1,0mm) und du kannst dir die Ösen selber biegen


*und ganz wichtig alles draussen machen und kein Wasser in das heisse Blei kommen lassen*


----------



## Sputnik4711 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Wie sieht es eigentlich wieder mit den Heringen aus, ekommen wir welche, oder fangen wir dann Makrelen, oder sollen wir Heringe von zu Hause mit Bringen ?? !!


----------



## gerihecht (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

|wavey:Moin aus Hamburg
Männers wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Anzahl der Teilnehmer aus ? Fahren wir mit 10 oder mit 9 Mann? Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten!!                       
                                        Gruß Gerhard.


----------



## Sputnik4711 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Hallo Stefan, wie sieht es mit den Heringen aus !!??


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Ach Ralf nicht so ungeduldig...denke wir kaufen wieder vor Ort Heringe, aber dies mal sind auch Makrelen vor Ort...jeder wie er will...entweder kaufen oder stippen;-))


----------



## Sputnik4711 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Hallo Steffan, ich bin doch nicht ungeduldig, wollte nur wissen ob es welche gibt, da es ja beim vorletzten mal keine gab !!!!
Und zur Sicherheit, falls die Makrelen nicht beißen, das wir wenigstens ein paar Heringe haben !!!!


----------



## noworkteam (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Ach Ralf nicht so ungeduldig...denke wir kaufen wieder vor Ort Heringe, aber dies mal sind auch Makrelen vor Ort...jeder wie er will...entweder kaufen oder stippen;-))


 
Stefan, Du und Makrelen, das wird nicht passen, hat letztes mal schon nicht gepasst, wird diesmal nicht passen und nächste jahr kann ich mir das auch nicht vorstellen ...:q



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> Hallo Steffan, ich bin doch nicht ungeduldig, wollte nur wissen ob es welche gibt, da es ja beim vorletzten mal keine gab !!!!
> Und zur Sicherheit, falls die Makrelen nicht beißen, das wir wenigstens ein paar Heringe haben !!!!


 
Sollten wir keine Mak oder Heringe haben,..,nimm einfach Deine Seelachspeitsche....ich glaube da schwimmt noch einer von Deinen Fischen rum :m

Gruß


----------



## Sputnik4711 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Hallo Jan,

ich werde mir dieses mal den verlorenen Seelachs holen, diesmal hat er keine Chance, und kommt in den Topf !!!  #6

Habe mir richtig schöne  Vorfächer getüdelt, habe des jetzt auch mal gelernt und mich hingesetzt, sind ein paar schöne Sachen dabei rausgekommen !!!!

Wie sieht es mit Kuchen aus, will jemand was !!??


----------



## noworkteam (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

dan tu mal bilder rein tun....:q


----------



## Sputnik4711 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

So dann will ich das mal mit den Fotos versuchen



und mal sehen ob es klappt


----------



## Sputnik4711 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

und noch eins 


na klappt doch super


----------



## noworkteam (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Feine Arbeit.....dürfen nur nicht abreissen...dann kann der große Leng ja kommen....

Gruß


----------



## noworkteam (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

@ Peter: schau mal in Dein Email-Postfach...Du hast wichige Post|wavey:

Gruß


----------



## Sputnik4711 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Habe mir beste Mühe gegeben, und die Stärke 1,00 bis 1,20 mm genommen


----------



## stefanwitteborg (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

So bald geht es los!
Für die Jungs die aus Lökken kommen:

Abfahrt der letzten Fähre in Agger  Richtung Thyboron ist um 20.20! Wenn man die Fähre nimmt spart man die 50 km um den Limfjord!

In der Hoffnung auf eine erfolgreiche Tour...

Bis dahin

Gruß Stefan 

Das Wetter sieht sehr gut aus, das letzte GO wird es morgen Abend geben...

Denkt bitte alle an Eure Verpflegung und den dänischen Angelschein!


----------



## snofla (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

drück euch die Daumen das das Wetter paast und das die Fische richtig Hunger haben

digget Petri Heil


----------



## stefanwitteborg (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

@sputnik: Solltest Dir noch ein paar Vorfächer mit längeren Mundschnüren für das Naturköderangeln machen! Bis jetzt sind das nämlich fast nur Dorschvorfächer!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## stefanwitteborg (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

...oh oh oh...
...am Dienstag drückt eine ganz ungemütliche Welle rein...
...Hauptsache das Mistwetter verlagert sich nicht noch weiter nach vorne, dann bekommen wir ein Problem...

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/ekofisk


----------



## gerihecht (1. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Moin aus Hamburg
Wenn ihr als Gruppe gebucht habt kann ja abgestimmt werden wie geangelt wird.
Ich würde mich  auf jeden auf beides einstellen.Beim Naturköderangeln Bleie von 500g-1000g .Köder Makrele oder Hering.Zum Pilken ,Pilker von 150g-600g je nach Drift und Wassertiefe.
                 Viel Spaß und ein dickes Petri !!! #h
Ja und wir wollen einen Bericht.
                                                    Gruß Gerhard.


----------



## noworkteam (1. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Hallo Mitstreiter,

Bedingt durch einen Krankheitsfall im engen Familienkreis muss ich leider mitteilen, das ich nicht dabei sein werde.....

Sorry, die Tour ist ein Höhepunkt im Jahr, aber hier muss ich andere Prioritäten setzen.

Gruß


----------



## gerihecht (1. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Hallo Jan 
Wir finden es sehr schade das du nicht dabei bist aber Familie geht vor .Wir drücken ganz fest die Daumen das alles gut wird.
In Gedanken werden wir bei dir sein.
                                          Gruß Christian u.Gerhard:m


----------



## Livio (1. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Das Wetter sieht sehr gut aus, das letzte GO wird es morgen Abend geben...
> 
> Denkt bitte alle an Eure Verpflegung und den dänischen Angelschein!


 
Moin Männers,

bin nun aus dem Familienurlaub zurück (Blavand/DK) und hab die Sachen auch schon gepackt. Frikadellen sind für uns auch schon fertig, was wollen wir also mehr ...

Ja ok, schönes Wetter wollen wir auch, bin mal gespannt.

Schade Jan, aber dann sehen wir uns im Oktober.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (1. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Go gibt es erst morgen mittag, Per will noch den Wetterbericht von morgen abwarten...kommt wohl was von oben rein...aber im Moment sieht es so aus als ob die Tour los geht....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Tour geht los!

Wetter ist Montag sehr gut zum Lengfischen...wenig Wind...Dienstag gibt es Rock´n Roll beim Dorschangeln...schön viel Wind...

Bis gleich und gute Fahrt!!!


----------



## Hechtpeter (2. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

na denn Petri-Heil und strammes Seil#6#6#6


----------



## sascha1974 (2. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Guten Morgen

Ich Wünsche euch Petri-Heil, dicke Fische und Glück mit dem Wetter

Gruß Sascha|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## BSZocher (3. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Hallo Mitstreiter,
> 
> Bedingt durch einen Krankheitsfall im engen Familienkreis muss ich leider mitteilen, das ich nicht dabei sein werde.....
> ....
> Gruß



Wuensche gute und baldige Genesung


----------



## noworkteam (5. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Guten Morgen,

Sollte einer der Teilnehmer körperlich noch ein wenig in der Lage sein über die Tour zu berichten,..,bitte machen ..das Wetter war ja scheinbar 1 A

Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

...jo war echt ganz nett:g...spitzen Wetter und spitzen Fänge...
...viele bis über 10 kg Leng und richtig gute Dorsche bis über 15 Kg in Massen...
...war um 04.00 zuhause, in Rekordzeit 5 1/2 Stunden Fahrzeit...
...Bilder kommen später, jetzt erst mal arbeiten...


----------



## noworkteam (5. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...spitzen Wetter und spitzen Fänge...
> ...viele bis über 10 kg Leng und richtig gute Dorsche bis über 15 Kg in Massen...


 
War klar, ich kann einmal nicht und Ihr bekommt ein Royal-Flash :c...

schön das ihr richtig zulangen konntet.....#6

Ich geh jetzt erstmal meine Wunden lecken....Prost

Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder#6...
Kurzen Bericht und weitere Bilder kommen später!


----------



## noworkteam (5. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

*goil....*


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Dann mal ein herzliches "Petri".#a
Solche Dickschädel im Sommer,respekt.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## willi1980 (5. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

An alle die mitgefahren sind, noch einmal danke für die Tour denn es hat super viel spaß  mit euch gemacht. Und wieder einmal wurde ich nicht enttäuscht,denn meine Angel war so oft mit der spitze im Wasser das ich kaum die Dicken Fische drillen konnte vor Erschöpfung. Einfach unbeschreiblich waren die  Fang Tage an Board, so das mein Fazit für diese Tour nur seien kann, 
Beim nächsten mal wieder, und danach wieder.


----------



## gerihecht (5. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Moin aus Hamburg.
Wir sind gut angekommen. Männers es war wieder einmal geil!!  Super Wetter. Super nette Leute und dann die Fänge :vik:eifach geil.Der erste Tag war Lengtag es sind viele und schöne Lengs gefangen worden. Wir hatten mit zwei Mann 15 Schleuche die alle nicht gerade klein waren. Nach einem anstrengenden Drill konnte Christian seinen 25 Pfund Leng sicher landen.
 Livio hat mit seinem 30 Pfund Dorsch den Bock abgeschossen .Petri mein lieber #6 
Hier noch ein einige Bilder.                     Gruß Gerhard.


----------



## noworkteam (5. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Mönscch Gerhard....

Je später die Bilder, je größer die Fische...hattet ja wirklich ne feine Tour ...

Für Eure Fische ein ganz großes


*PETRI*

_Konnte der 30pfd Kabeljau Livio´s Opa seine alter Angelrute nicht widerstehen ???_ 

Gruß


----------



## snofla (5. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Fangtasttische Bilder

glückwunsch zu euren geilen Tour#6 #6 #6


----------



## noworkteam (5. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

#hLos Livio Bezwinger des 30pfd-Kalbes,..,wir warten auf Deinen Bericht und auf mehr Bilder #h


----------



## WallerKalle04 (5. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Petri Jungs!!!! freu mich schon auf Sonntag!:q was war denn so an ködern angesagt?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

@cannibal: Welche Köhler?
@wallerkalle: 1 Tag Hering, 2 Tag Pilker solo in 200 gramm!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Am 02.08. sind Benni, Willi und ich erst um 16.45 bei mir in Lippstadt gen Dänemark aufgebrochen, da hieß es dann mal eben etwas schneller fahren! Nach einer Pause zum Essen fassen sind wir dann gegen 23.45 an der Bodil angekommen! 
Christian, Gerd und unsere neuen Angelkollegen aus Lökken Peter, Dominik und "mir fällt der Name nicht ein" waren auch schon da! Ralf und Livio trafen gegen 00.30 am Schiff ein! Kurz noch Heringe im Angelladen gekauft und das Schiff legte ab! Per und sein Smutje waren bester Laune und berichteten von sehr guten Fängen in den letzten Tagen! 
Um 02.00 sind wir dann alle in Bett gegangen und gegen 09.00 wieder aufgestanden! Dominik und Peter hatte die Seekrankheit erwischt! Bei Peter wurde es am Nachmittag besser und das Adrinalin durch die Drills machte die Seekrankheit vergessen! Dominik schlug sich mehr als tapfer und Per gab ihm nach erfolgreichen Anschlag die Rute zum Drillen. Hast du super gemacht mit deinen 14 Jahren! Bis zum ersten Angelstop sollte es noch bis 11.30 dauern! Aber dann ging es endlich los und die Bleie mit sausten in die Tiefe! 
Ich habe einen schallte es über das Deck, von hinten, vorne in der Mitte, überall strahlende Gesichter und dicke Leng´s! Per hatte wieder einmal das richtige Wrack gefunden! Schnell füllten sich die Eimer, ich habe an diesem Wrack alleine 3 Leng´s von über 1m gefangen, bei den anderen sah es nicht anders aus...und das alles bei guten 50 Metern! Einfach nur genial!
Nach gut einer Stunde fuhren wir ne Stunde bis zum nächsten Wrack und hier ging es gleich gut weiter...immer mal wieder konnte man die Fische auf ihrem Weg zurück ins Wrack nicht stoppen...Bremse zu Rutenspitze schon im Wasser und trotzdem holten sie sich die Schnur...einfach die rohe Gewalt die da unten am Haken tobte! Und irgendwann machte es pling und die Schnur war durch! Shit happens!

Zwischendurch wurden immer wieder schöne Dorsche auf Naturköder gefangen, der schwerste am ersten Tag von etwas über 10 kg!
Wir angelten am ersten Tag bis um 21.30 und hatten jeder ausreichend Fisch gefangen, ich kam am Ende auf 9 gute Leng´s! Keiner kleiner als 90zig und der größte hatte gute 1,30! Ich und die anderen waren mehr als zufrieden!
Jetzt noch schnell ein paar Bierchen, was essen und ein kurzer Plausch mit den Jung´s und ab die Koje!

Morgens um 07.00 war wecken angesagt, der Dorschtag stand auf dem Programm und so wie wir es von Per kennen wurde der Tag noch besser als der Erste! Direkt beim ersten Stop alle Ruten krumm und durch die Reihe kommen nur Fische über 5 kg an Deck! Hier und da immer mal wieder 10 kg Fische, aber auch hier waren manchmal die Fische mit ihrer ungestümen Kraft stärker! Livio fing den Fisch seines Anglerlebens, 15 kg pure Kraft...ein schöner Fisch!
Am Ende hatte alle soviel Dorsche das wir sogar früher aufgehört haben zu angeln..und das sagt alles!

Es war eine geile Tour mit Euch, auch Peter und Co. haben sich super in die Gruppe intergriert! Hat Spaß gemacht und das ist das Wichtigste!
Die nächsten Touren sind gebucht, eine in diesem Jahr und wieder 3 im Nächsten!


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Mann, wie geil!#6

Superdickes Petri!!!:m

Freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr.
Bei zwei von euern Touren wär ich dann nämlich gern dabei...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

@ralf: setz mal Deine Bilder auch noch rein, hast daoch welche vonn Livio, von den Fischkörben und vom Filetieren gemacht! 

@all: was mir bei Per aufgefallen ist, die Touren werden immer besser umso öfte rman mit ihm fährt! Am Anfang war er knurrig, und gab sich auch nicht solche Mühe! Ist wohl seine Art, aber wi rkommen eh gerne wieder!


----------



## noworkteam (6. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> @all: was mir bei Per aufgefallen ist, die Touren werden immer besser umso öfte rman mit ihm fährt! Am Anfang war er knurrig, und gab sich auch nicht solche Mühe! Ist wohl seine Art, aber wi rkommen eh gerne wieder!


 
Ja freundliche Stammkunden sieht er gerne.....ist halt wie überall in der "Wirtschaft".

Ich hätte auch noch paar Bilder gesehen, schliesslich quäle ich mich gerne..

gruß


----------



## Livio (6. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> _Konnte der 30pfd Kabeljau Livio´s Opa seine alter Angelrute nicht widerstehen ???_
> 
> Gruß


 
Mahlzeit Jan,

Opa`s Rute musste sich noch erholen, ist ja nicht mehr die jüngste ... Aber im Oktober bekommt sie garantiert Ihre Einsätze, versprochen!


----------



## Papi1 (6. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Glückwunsch!!!!!!!
Sch..... Arbeit die mir ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat. So wie ich das gelesen habe habt ihr noch eine Tour im oktober wenn da welche Plätze noch frei sind wäre ich gerne dabei
Gruss Christoph


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Leider nach jetzigem Stand alles voll...auch die Mai-Tour auf Steinbeisser ist schon ausgebucht...eventl. im Juli oder September im nächsten Jahr...


----------



## Papi1 (6. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Aber die Dezember Tour bin ich doch dabei ? oder ????
Gruss


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Da fahre ich nicht mit, Holland ist nicht so mein Fall...


----------



## Papi1 (6. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Stefan es wäre schön wenn du mir par Termine für 2010 Schicken könntest weil ich miss planen ob das allest mit Norwegen sich nicht beisst
Gruss Christoph


----------



## bender (6. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Moin Stefan!

Schönen Dank für Deinen Bericht und ein fettes Dankeschön an die ganze Abwrack-Gang! War echt mal wieder ganz großes Tennis mit Euch


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Kein Thema Christian, mit Euch immer wieder!


----------



## gaar nix (6. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Super Teile !!! Das macht bestimmt Laune.
Habt ihr beim Lengfischen E-Multis benutzt, oder alles Handarbeit.
Geht bei diesen Grössen bestimmt auf die Knochen, oder?

Gruss gaar nix


----------



## Sputnik4711 (7. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

So Leutz, jetzt habe ich auch mal schnell Zeit, ein paar Zeilen zu schreiben !!

Also die Tour war mal wieder der Super Hammer, Fisch so weit das Auge reicht, und mit jeder Tour werden die Jungs größer, das sieht man ja was der Livio für einen Burschen gezogen hat, mit jeder Tour werden ihm seine Dorsche größer !!

Jetzt versuche ich mal die Fotos einzusetzen, von den Filets


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (12. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Man Stefan herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Euren Fischen....bin ich neidisch......Oh man.

Janz DICKES PETRI an alle Wracktourer 

Da bin ich mal im Urlaub und Ihr fegt alles weg....#6#6

Werd mich mal gleich mit der Angel,vor Frust, draußen beschäftigen......:q

Hoffentlich sind noch Fische im Oktober für uns da?????|kopfkrat

Aloha Claus :vik::vik:


----------



## gerihecht (12. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Hallo Claus #h
Schön wieder was von dir zu hören.
War wirklich eine super Tour herrliches Wetter und dann Fisch ohne Ende.!!!
Ja wir haben an euch gedacht und noch was drinnen gelassen .
Ich freue mich schon auf die Steinbeisser-Tour wir sehen uns dann ja.
Ja vielleicht sieh man sich im Oktober in Hamburg.
                   Gruß Gerd.:vik:


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (12. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Hallo Gerd,

ich würde mich freuen wenn das klappen sollte im Oktober.

Dann werden wir mal im Oktober auf den Dorschwiesen zuschlagen....versprochen.#6

Habe schon ein Paar 20 Pfünder für die Jungs gebucht..:vik:

Aloha Claus


----------



## esgof (14. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Moin
Bei den Bildern Ist die Vorfreude auf Oktober jetzt schon größer als Livio sein Dorsch.
Ein dickes Petri an die glücklichen Teilnehmer.
Wenn das Wetter mit macht sehe ich schwarz für die Bandscheibe beim schleppen 
Gruß ESGOF


----------



## BSZocher (15. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

....Moin Leute!...
Tolle Fische habt ihr da gefangen.
SSSSOOOOO wollte ich das sehen |supergri :m

Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour mit euch und da bin ich dann wieder dabei :vik:



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Die nächsten Touren sind gebucht, eine in diesem Jahr und wieder 3 im Nächsten!



Ich bitte um die Termine...wegen Terminplanung und so


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (15. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Tach Jungens, wenn es noch andere Termin gibt, bitte ich um einen kleinen Tipp.#h

Sonst werden die Ruten nur unnütz kalt.|kopfkrat

Aloha laus


----------



## stefanwitteborg (17. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=162621

Schaut Euch das mal an!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (17. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Hey Stefan,

Danke für den Hinweis.

Na dann wolle ma die Jungs zusammen Trommeln.

Würde mich freuen wenn das Klappen würde.

Kurzum ich bin dabei.#6

Grüssle Claus


----------



## Koerty (19. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Moin Jungs,:vik:

hat uns super gefallen mit Euch, die Fische waren echt super und reichlich, wie versprochen.:m
Jetzt noch mein 1er Versuch dem Thomas seinen Dicken hier anzuhängen.

Viele herzliche Grüße aus Hessen
und immer wieder gerne mit Euch!!!

Dominik:v Schlusie#a und Koerty:g


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Klappt doch mit den Bildern!
War nett mit Euch und er Fisch von Thomas hat schon was...|bla:


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (20. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Also Thomas ich muss schon sagen............Petri alter Junge,

echt super dieser Dorsch.#6

Haste das Grinsen denn überhaupt wieder aus dem Gesicht bekommen.

Freu mich schon auf die Fahrt im Oktober mit Euch Fischers.

Grüssle Claus


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (20. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*

Stefan habe mir die ganzen Bilder grad nochmal angeschaut und muss Dir mal ein ganz Dickes Lob aussprechen,wie Du diese Bestellung beim Wetter/Angelgott hin bekommen hast, nötigt mir RESPEKT ab.

@ Jan ich hoffe das wir uns auch im Oktober wieder sehen und gemeinsam die Dickköpfe raus holen werden.

Also so eine Bestellung nochmal,Stefan.#6#6

Aloha CD


----------



## noworkteam (20. August 2009)

*AW: 2Tagestour 2009 "Leng und Co.reloaded " 3.8-4.8.2009*



Koerty schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,:vik:
> 
> hat uns super gefallen mit Euch, die Fische waren echt super und reichlich, wie versprochen.:m
> Jetzt noch mein 1er Versuch dem Thomas seinen Dicken hier anzuhängen.
> ...


 

Ist das ein pralles Teil |bigeyes..

Haut doch mal mehr Bilder rein....

Booh issschhh habe Entzuuuuggggg


----------

